#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ & ΕΜΠ (2%+1%) είναι δαπάνες;

## ELIAS75

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το τσμεδε 2% και εμπ 1% που πληρωνουμε στις
αδειες και στις τακτοποιησεις αυθαιρετων  εκπιπτουν των δαπανών οπως το φεμ?
τα δινουμε στο λογιστη για την ετησια δηλωση οπως το φεμ?

----------


## accounter

Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ αποτελούν έξοδα και καταχωρούνται στα βιβλία με την ημερομηνία που αναγράφονται στα 
παραστατικά . Το ΦΕΜ δεν αποτελεί έξοδο και δεν καταχωρείται στα βιβλία !

----------


## ELIAS75

ο λογιστης μου δεν μου τα εχει βαλει σε κανενα βιβλιο για καμια 10 αρια χρονια απο τοτε που ξεκινησα
πρεπει να ειναι περιπου στις 3000,0 ευρω. τι χασουρα ειχα απο τη μη καταγραφη αυτων(τσμεδε+εμπ) στα βιβλία?
επισης το τσμεδε +εμπ ιδιοκτητη που επισης πληρωνουμε στις αδειες τα βαζουμε καπου στα βιβλια μας
ή το δίνουμε στον ιδιοκτητη?

----------


## accounter

Μέχρι και το 2010 η φορολογία των μηχανικών ήταν με συντελεστές ! οπότε δεν έπαιζε και μεγάλο ρόλο !
από την χρήση 2011 και μετά οι απώλειες ξεκινάνε από 10%  

Ειδικά για την έκπτωση των καταβαλλομένων στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κρατήσεων 2% επί των αμοιβών των μηχανικών του Ν. 2326/40 (άρθρ. 6 παρ. 1) και του Ν.Δ.27-11/26 (άρθρ. 2), μέχρι 31-12-2002 χαρακτηριζόταν ασφαλιστική εισφορά και εξεπίπτετο από το συνολικό εισόδημα του μηχανικού (στην ατομική του δήλωση). Ήδη το υπουργείο Oικονομικών με την με αριθμ. 1023923/553/Α0012/6-3-2003 Διαταγή του, απεφάνθη, μετά από τη με αριθμ. 88/2003 Γνωμάτευση του Νομικού Συμβουλίου του Κράτους, ότι η κράτηση ποσοστού 2% υπέρ του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που γίνεται στις αμοιβές μηχανικών για την εκπόνηση μελέτης ή την επίβλεψη τεχνικών έργων, δεν αποτελεί ασφαλιστική εισφορά της περίπτωσης βΆ της παραγρ. 1 του άρθρ. 8 του Ν. 2238/1994. Κατά συνέπεια, η κράτηση αυτή από το έτος 2003 και εφεξής καταχωρείται ως δαπάνη του μηχανικού και δεν εκπίπτεται ως μείωση του συνολικού εισοδήματός του στην ατομική του δήλωση. Σημειώνεται ότι η εισφορά 1% της παρ. 1 του άρθρ. 7 του αυτού Α.Ν. ως συνιστώσα εισφορά υπέρ τρίτου, καταχωρίζεται ως δαπάνη στα βιβλία του μηχανικού.

----------

